# Torn wrist ligaments



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I would call a different orthopedic and ask how long their waiting list is. Even if it means driving an hour or two to get there. Some places have a huge waiting list (3 months plus) other places will only have a 3 week wait. If you need a referral you should be able to call your original doctor to get one.

Another option is to call your current doctor or talk to the nurse, and see if they can arrange for you to get in sooner.

Pins and needles usually is a sign of nerve damage/entrapment. I would not be waiting to address the issue as you do not want permanent nerve damage.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

*head desk*

I called the orthopedic I am waiting to see and they said call the Doctor that referred me to them. I went and saw him. I have a completely new problem unrelated to the torn ligaments. So not only do I have torn ligaments in my wrist in the capral joint. I also now have Cubital Tunnel Syndrome. I need to get fitted for a brace that I wear at night to keep my arm stretched out. To sum it up, my funny bone is broken. How I have not only carpal tunnel syndrome(that is now fixed) torn ligaments(waiting to get fixed) I also have a messed up elbow *head desk*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Okay so the short of the long is I had a nasty fall in the summer where I landed on my hand. Went to the ER and everything xrayed fine and they didn't investigate any further. Wrapped my wrist and said it was sprained.
> 
> 6 months later I was slowly losing use of my right hand. It felt tired and sore. I saw the surgeon who had done my carpal tunnel surgery thinking it might have been from that. He sent me for an anthrogram and it came back showing all the little ligaments in my carpal joint were torn. He referred me to an orthopedic and now i'm on a waiting list.
> 
> ...


Wrist injuries are really rough to deal with. It will take you finding a VERY experienced surgeon to figure out what is going on with your wrist. I had a similar story to you, and I hate to scare you, but it took 3 different surgeries and surgeons before I was referred to the proper one who figured out what was wrong and how to put me together. The end result was 13 reconstructive surgeries, and a fully fuzed wrist BUT as scary as it sounds, I feel like a million bucks and nothing hurts anymore other than feeling the occasional weather change.


















Finding the right surgeon is the most difficult part, but persist because wrist injuries are REALLY debilitating. I wish you were local to here so I could give you the contact info of the surgeons I worked with here. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness... its stories like yours that scare me. I am so sorry you had to go through so much to get the answer. I am praying mine is not nearly that bad. The surgeon who did my carpal tunnel surgery is amazing. He really knows his stuff. He took one look at my hand and knew right away what it was, sent me for the testing to confirm it and it was clear as can be in the anthrogram. And he sent me to the orthopedic who I am still waiting to see but he is one of the best so hopefully he gets it first try. 

As for the elbow... we wont even go there. I swear I am just going to cut my right arm off *sigh*


----------

